# I hate FREEWEBS!



## kellylindseyphotography (May 30, 2008)

its the price you pay for not paying a price GGGGGAHHHH!  I'm going to go outside and scream now to let out this frustration after it just deleted all my hard work.  *^$&@^%#*@$^&#&^*^^&*


----------



## dylj (May 30, 2008)

:O


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 30, 2008)

Oh no!  I'm sorry! Have you tried photoreflect? It's a pretty easy set-up.


----------



## craig (May 30, 2008)

What did you think was going to happen? If you take your work seriously you have to come up with a strong website and marketing plan. Keep in mind that there are a a million photographers out there. It is your job to stand out from the rest and get clients.

Love & Bass
)'(


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 30, 2008)

Ya. No sh*t.  

Its free, I deal with it.  One day, I'll move up with the big dogs.  Until then, I'll deal with this sh*t.  Its not financially feasible for me right now, I wish it was because it'd be a priority. 

I'm happy to HAVE a website to show to people, even if the tech stuff sucks and is irritating.  On the positive side, I didn't sit back and make excuses as to why I don't have one (money).  I have one, it just sucks (for me).  But I do think I keep it up well and it is getting to where I want it to be.


----------



## dylj (May 30, 2008)

craig said:


> What did you think was going to happen? If you take your work seriously you have to come up with a strong website and marketing plan. Keep in mind that there are a a million photographers out there. It is your job to stand out from the rest and get clients.
> 
> Love & Bass
> )'(


 
I think it's pretty obvious from the original post that she understands all of this. Your comments are irrelevant.


----------



## That One Guy (May 30, 2008)

craig said:


> What did you think was going to happen? If you take your work seriously you have to come up with a strong website and marketing plan. Keep in mind that there are a a million photographers out there. It is your job to stand out from the rest and get clients.
> 
> Love & Bass
> )'(



:thumbup:


----------



## craig (May 30, 2008)

dylj said:


> I think it's pretty obvious from the original post that she understands all of this. Your comments are irrelevant.



My comments are never irrelevant. 

)'(


----------



## SpeedTrap (May 31, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Its not financially feasible for me right now,


 
Kelly, this is an honest answer and is not meant as an insult.

But as long as you are on freewebs, you will never have the means to afford anything else.  Freewebs are for kids,  it is not an acceptible way to show your work or get clients.  It shows little to no investment in your own company or image. (no one should be advertising on your site but you)

When I go to a site to purchase something I need to know that there is stablity in the site I am ordering from.  I would never click a buy now button on a freeweb site (It is not secure) as well it is a free web, how do I know you will not take my money and run.  

Hosting plans are not expensive anymore. Usually less than $10.00 a month.  You can go to a library and take out some books on web design, there are plenty of free programs to assist you in creating your site.  It is a process just like photography, start basic and build on it.

You do not need to spend thousands of dollars on you site,  just build it over time as you read and learn.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 31, 2008)

photography comes like... 5th on my list of priorities for right now.. its a hobby for me.  i can't afford even 10 a month, i know of other sites out there but literally can't afford it.  heres the DL
1st I'm a single mom
2nd I'm a full time college student
3rd I work 2 part time jobs to keep a roof over our heads
and then, lastly, I do photography on the side.

I hope to put photography up in a higher rank of priorities in the future.  But right now, its literally NOT financially feasible.  I couldn't afford 10 a month, and thats the truth.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 31, 2008)

dylj said:


> I think it's pretty obvious from the original post that she understands all of this. Your comments are irrelevant.


:thumbup:


----------



## JimmyO (May 31, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> photography comes like... 5th on my list of priorities for right now.. its a hobby for me.  i can't afford even 10 a month, i know of other sites out there but literally can't afford it.  heres the DL
> 1st I'm a single mom
> 2nd I'm a full time college student
> 3rd I work 2 part time jobs to keep a roof over our heads
> ...



Stay strong Kelly. It will all pay off in the end.


----------



## raider (May 31, 2008)

this is the professional shop talk right? -- never mind.....it's been said before


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 31, 2008)

I believe its "*general *shop talk" but whatev.  If I can't b&m for a second about my website without getting my ass chewed out, then that's fine.  Ill remember for the future!


----------



## craig (May 31, 2008)

Also remember that this is a discussion forum. No one is hear to blow smoke and I think it is important to get as many viewpoints as possible.

)'(


----------



## abraxas (May 31, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> its the price you pay for not paying a price GGGGGAHHHH!  I'm going to go outside and scream now to let out this frustration after it just deleted all my hard work.  *^$&@^%#*@$^&#&^*^^&*



So anyway, what happened?

BTW, things happen even to paid web sites.


----------



## RebelTasha (May 31, 2008)

Next time you have some time try looking into some other free ones I used to have a good one but I forget who hosted it.. grrr

The only ones that come to mind now probably arnt' suitable but just incase... blogspot that would show off your work nicely although I guess you can't set up payment through it...
http://bottlesbarbiesandboys.blogspot.com/

There's Etsy but they don't have a layout that would really suit your work...
Here's a general photographer that is using it..
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=47365

Ok totally useless but they might give you some ideas..  
Keep on looking Kelly something perfect will come up..

(I'm not associated with either of the examples posted)


----------



## Rachelsne (May 31, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I believe its "*general *shop talk" but whatev.  If I can't b&m for a second about my website without getting my ass chewed out, then that's fine.  Ill remember for the future!



You have done a sensible thing by deciding not to get into debt because of your hobby, :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2008)

I feel your pain, however I think you can do even better than $10 a month.  My website (300Mb storage) with several Gig of throughput, unlimited e-mail addresses, and outstanding technical support runs less than $6.00/month, and that includes my domain name!

I understand your financial straits, but I would submit that can you afford NOT to have a website?  At least that is, if you plan to make the move to professional or even semi-professional?  

As far as the 'site itself goes, basic HTML is not difficult (If you have a look at my 'site, everything there I did myself (all self-taught, and if I can learn it, anyone can!) and is done with two basic freeware apps.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 1, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Ya. No sh*t.
> 
> Its free, I deal with it.  One day, I'll move up with the big dogs.  Until then, I'll deal with this sh*t.  Its not financially feasible for me right now, I wish it was because it'd be a priority.
> 
> I'm happy to HAVE a website to show to people, even if the tech stuff sucks and is irritating.  On the positive side, I didn't sit back and make excuses as to why I don't have one (money).  I have one, it just sucks (for me).  But I do think I keep it up well and it is getting to where I want it to be.



This is why instead of going to school for photography, I want to go for graphic design...   If I could learn web page design, then I could hook you up, and you would be forced to give me free lessons.

Don't I have a vivid imagination?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 1, 2008)

abraxas said:


> So anyway, what happened?
> 
> BTW, things happen even to paid web sites.



ugh, its the same problems over and over with them.  Typing does not work on the main page at all in the headers.  It changes letters, colors, and just randomly deletes stuff.  It freezes when you hit "publish", so all your work that you just did on a page gets totally erased.  I have learned to save after like every letter typed which is such a PITA and doesn't even work sometiems.  Then, in my galleries, it won't arrange the pictures in the order that  I want them arranged.



RebelTasha said:


> Next time you have some time try looking into some other free ones I used to have a good one but I forget who hosted it.. grrr
> 
> The only ones that come to mind now probably arnt' suitable but just incase... blogspot that would show off your work nicely although I guess you can't set up payment through it...
> http://bottlesbarbiesandboys.blogspot.com/
> ...



Thank you :thumbup:  I appreciate any/all advice that would help me to move away from freewebs, actually.  



Rachelsne said:


> You have done a sensible thing by deciding not to get into debt because of your hobby, :thumbup:



I'm not sure if this is snarky or not.  I'm going to be positive and assume it's not :thumbup:


----------



## nightfly56 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have successfully used this site to build my website, hope this helps
http://www.tripod.lycos.com/


MIck


----------

